# Recent Mining Engineering Graduate seeking expat work in Africa



## LDeWet (11 mo ago)

Are there any job opportunities available for a mining engineering graduate anywhere in Africa? Or does anybody know a recruiter to contact that specializes in the mining industry? Please let me know.


----------

